# Looking for a Golden Retriever!



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

There is a rescue in Oklahoma that is trying to place many Goldens pulled from a puppy mill. I can get you more info if you want to PM me.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There is also a national map of Golden rescues at this link. You would have to check and see if they adopt out of their state.

Local Rescues Main

You should also check Petfinder.com for your area, there is always the potential for a Golden to be in a shelter need to be adopted!


----------



## Dylan's Mom (May 6, 2007)

Thanks a bunch guys... pming you justmejanis.....

mylissyk, I'm going to try out that website right now!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Also go to Petfinder.com: Adopt a pet and help an animal shelter rescue a puppy or kitten. and click classifieds at the top, then your state... you sometimes find Goldens on there!

There is a beautiful Golden named Linus on this forum who came from one of those ads, I believe.


----------



## Dylan's Mom (May 6, 2007)

Thanks, AquaClara.... I'll take a look there in a few minutes!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know much about Sooner, but I believe this is the rescue that did pull the Goldens. I know there's a post on this forum about them somewhere.

Here's the post...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-mill-auction-mo-rescue-group-needs-help.html

I think they're in MO? Nope, they're in OK and were looking for help to get these pups in MO.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome!

Rescuing is a wonderful thing. I'm a rescue volunteer (doing a home visit for the rescue in just a few hours actually). Rescue dogs are outstanding and mostly end up in rescue because humans failed them, not the other way around. 

I looked at the Sooner Rescue group you gave us the link to, there are some wonderful goldens in need of homes. Good luck with your search and keep us posted!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Sooner pulled a lot of dogs from a puppy mill in Arkansas. They are still looking for help through GRRR, where we got Sammy from. They still have a lot of dogs to place. They were really impressed with how much GRRR was able to assist them in the past.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mindy.*

Mindy:

Where do you live?

Check my posts here about the Golden Retriever Puppies, one in a shelter in TN and one in a shelter in Arkansas.

There are some very desperate dogs in Beebe, Arkansas. 

There was a Beautiful Golden Retriever, but I don't see her there anymore.
I pray she got rescued!!


Petfinder pet list


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's to wishing you luck on your search. Bless you for rescuing.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Did you find a doggy yet?


----------



## Dylan's Mom (May 6, 2007)

Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't posted back in so long! 
Update on my search:
There are a few dogs at Sooner who I am very interested in. I would like to rescue two, but my parents say that is out of the question. Anyway, I'm thinking I'd really like to adopt and older one, seeing as how there are so many needing homes. I'm sure the puppies will have no trouble finding homes! I'm not sure though, I'm discussing it with the rest of my family still, and I hope I can convince them to have it my way! Thanks for all of your help!


----------

